# Breeder??



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello every one. I have another breeder i'm wondering if any of you have heard of and knows anything about. She called "Magic Manor Micros" and is out of GA. (...............) She seems like a real ethical and reputable breeder who cares about breeding only healthy dogs, but I am wondering if any one here has had any experience with her.

Please feel free to send me a PM if you wish.

Thank you in advance for all your help!
Erica


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, she does state "MICRO TEACUPS"........I wonder about breeders that have that selling point.....


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

The first thing that popped up on the size was talk about micro teacups. I scrolled down and she discussed why she did that, but I still think it a term that breeders use for $$$$$. I don't like how she described different size categories of Chihuahuas. A good breeder would not have to label different sizes, such as teacup, toy, micro, etc. She may be an awesome breeder, but just by looking at her site, that's how I view it. When it comes down to it, do what feels best to you I would try to visit wherever you get a puppy from and see living conditions, parents, and all that. Good luck on your puppy search! Believe me, it is VERY stressful, but you will find your perfect Chi-baby


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The website does my head in, so much so I just had to delete it.. I always thought or beleived that a good breeder would never use the term Teacup.

Still that doesn't mean she isn't a good breeder, but a lesson I learnt is "never listen to someone who brags about themselves as they are usually never what they make themselves out to be"


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WHOA! And look at those prices! Holy smokes! Hahaha..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yes prices are crazy!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

What were the prices, I didn't get that far what with all the silly dazzling on the site


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree that site was a little strange..all that glitter and whatnot. I also thinb some of her dog look funny. She is breeding for size and that is the first statement that she makes. I think that any reputable KC breeder knows what standards are for chi size and breeds according to those. To sell a chi that will be a 2 pound girl grown with full breeding rights registration seems off too. There are several things there that would turn me off...but I am very critical when it comes to the breed and who sells the puppies.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow it is very glittery and sharp on the eyes! She says theyre so tiny yet ok to leave after 6 weeks of age? WOW! How much for a puppy?!?!?!?! I think i just had a heart atttack lol. i must admit the puppies are cute but its ridiculous prices in my opinion. If people are willing to pay this high prices then theyre going to be sold for it quite frankly! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

WOW Well isn't it just in your face.

She says about the whole micro teacup thing.. but i still dunno how i feel about it.. AND OMG those prices.. even converted into ££££ is still more than we pay in the uk.. Crikey!

She also seems to have a lot of bitches!! And i dont like the fact there is no information about the parents.. just pictures!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought that Sarah! No names or a bit about personality wise just a load of pictures? Maybe some people prefer it like that? Who knows


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The other thing i noticed was the page names look at the adults it says yorkies.. hmmm


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You can save $1000's of dollars by looking here first for your Breeder


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> The other thing i noticed was the page names look at the adults it says yorkies.. hmmm


Google links her to Cresteds too. How many breeds does she "specialize" in?
And, there are no links to pedigrees for her dogs....
not good signs, either of them.

Not trying to be critical. Just want you to be happy with the pup you buy.
Many problems can be avoided by finding a reputable breeder and knowing
what you are getting in the first place.


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

*cresteds??*



Jerry'sMom said:


> Google links her to Cresteds too. How many breeds does she "specialize" in?
> And, there are no links to pedigrees for her dogs....
> not good signs, either of them.


What is Cresteds?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

tberica said:


> What is Cresteds?


Chinese Crested. Another breed of dog.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Google links her to Cresteds too. How many breeds does she "specialize" in?
> And, there are no links to pedigrees for her dogs....
> not good signs, either of them.
> 
> ...


Also she was advertising Frenchies (French Bulldogs) too! There's a lot of breeds there that pps up a little flag to me that says i wouldnt purchase one from her!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Also she was advertising Frenchies (French Bulldogs) too! There's a lot of breeds there that pps up a little flag to me that says i wouldnt purchase one from her!


smells suspiciously like a puppy mill....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> smells suspiciously like a puppy mill....


Who knows? I mean they seem well looked after and clean dont get me wrong but you never know whats really happening behind closed doors!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Who knows? I mean they seem well looked after and clean dont get me wrong but you never know whats really happening behind closed doors!


yes i agree i say if your close go see her set up ? i was breeding chihuahuas and chiweenies and mine wasn't a puppy mill she just may love all these breeds . i love chihuahuas and dachshunds


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm, there are a few breeds that she breeds..There are some people who have a couple and can still have quality dogs, but this website just turns me off all together. I'd stay clear.


----------



## ilovechiwowas (Apr 3, 2011)

*Purchased puppy from this breeder*

I am SO sorry I did not see this a year ago when it was started. I BOUGHT A PUPPY FROM MAGIC MANOR MICROS. She sold me an extremely sick puppy which cost me thousands for a long vet stay. I would NEVER recommend anyone to purchase a puppy from her. I drove a long drive to pick up my puppy and when I got into her town she made up an excuse as to why I could not come to her house to pick the puppy up/see the puppies parents etc. ONLY GET A PUPPY IF YOU CAN PHYSICALLY GO TO THE BREEDERS HOUSE and see the puppies/parents. Any good breeder will allow this. Also, when looking on the internet look for websites that show LITTERS as a whole. Meaning, the picture will be of a litter of Chihuahuas after they are a few weeks old. Be VERY careful when selecting a breeder. Good luck everyone!

**This is my personal experience and story with this breeder and NOT a bash against her business, as she came off very sue happy towards me after the whole ordeal i went through.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

ilovechiwowas said:


> I am SO sorry I did not see this a year ago when it was started. I BOUGHT A PUPPY FROM MAGIC MANOR MICROS. She sold me an extremely sick puppy which cost me thousands for a long vet stay. I would NEVER recommend anyone to purchase a puppy from her. I drove a long drive to pick up my puppy and when I got into her town she made up an excuse as to why I could not come to her house to pick the puppy up/see the puppies parents etc. ONLY GET A PUPPY IF YOU CAN PHYSICALLY GO TO THE BREEDERS HOUSE and see the puppies/parents. Any good breeder will allow this. Also, when looking on the internet look for websites that show LITTERS as a whole. Meaning, the picture will be of a litter of Chihuahuas after they are a few weeks old. Be VERY careful when selecting a breeder. Good luck everyone!
> 
> **This is my personal experience and story with this breeder and NOT a bash against her business, as she came off very sue happy towards me after the whole ordeal i went through.


Oh am so sorry you went through that.
I think it's good you have posted this for other people to see.
How is your puppy now?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

It is so easy to be tempted by those cute puppy pics. How is your pup doing?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry you went through this. Those big elborate websites just pull people in.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there a way that she can be investigated by AKC and there local Humane Society? Maybe with an anonymous tip?


----------



## tberica (Jan 26, 2010)

I did go threw with purchasing a puppy from her. He is now a year old and so far doing well health wise and has an excellent temperment. He did come to me with severe earmites and when I contacted her to let her know this she completely ignored me. I also had a list of questions for her and she was irritated with the questions I had. I have had Milo a year now and not one time did she ever call to see how things are with him. She sent him on an airplane to me and that was the last contact I had with her. To some it up, I would not recommend this breeder to anyone.

Thank you for replying to my message 
Erica


----------

